# Floppy Septum - Ultrasound Scan



## Holly667 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Jan,

Hello I'm from Plymouth too.  

I had a growth scan today and on the scan report it says "floppy septum".  I have no idea what this means and it wasn't mentioned to me, didn't notice it until I got home and read the report.

I would be grateful if you could let me know what it means and whether it's normal.

I'm pregnant with twins.

Thanks.

Holly


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Holly

This is a good guess. The septum is the membrane between the babies.  Unsure what the relevance of it being floppy is, however Derriford are quite hot and would have got you seen by Dr staright after scan if he thought there was a big problem.  If you are worried, contact antenantal clinic and someone may be ble to have quick word with you (number on font of notes in the box on left!)  I am assuming the growth and water volumes are normal?

Hope all is well and keep in touch

Jan


----------

